# ψαροπούλα



## Theseus (Oct 18, 2017)

Another beautiful song I've come across, sung by the incomparable Σοφία Βέμπο:- 






Στην αμμουδιά την μαγεμένη
μιά *ψαροπούλα* αγκαλιασμένη
με τον καλό της τον ψαρά
μεθάει από χαρά

Κι οι δυό τους έχουνε μεθύσει
και μέσ' την πορφυρένια δύση
*σφίγγεται επάνω του *εκείνη σαν παιδί
κι εκείνος την φιλά και σιγοτραγουδεί

Αχ ψαροπούλα
μέσ' τις θάλασσες και στ' ακρογιάλια
δε θα βρεθούνε
σαν τα χείλη σου τέτοια κοράλλια

Πάνω στα μαλλιά σου
παιχνιδίζουν τρελλά μαϊστράλια
και σου γελά
το κύμα όταν κυλά

Μα μιά βραδυά φουρτουνιασμένη
άδικα εκείνη περιμένει
αφήκε εκείνος την στεριά
και πάει μακριά

Έφυγε με το πυροφάνι
ποτέ πιά πίσω δεν εφάνη
κι ενώ κυτάζει με μιά ελπίδα της κρυφή
το μαϊστράλι φέρνει ετούτη τη στροφή

Αχ ψαροπούλα μες στις θάλασσες και στ’ ακρογιάλια κτλ.

I understand nearly all of this: presumably the word in blue bold means not a fishing boat but a fish maid(!!) and the words in red means 'she clings to him'.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2017)

Correct and correct. Ηοwever if you listen carefully it says κρύβεται απάνω του εκείνη σαν παιδί. 
This is one my favourite Vembo songs. Ι thought it was in my list of pre-war suggestions. 
The other favourite is of course Παιδιά, της Ελλάδος παιδιά which is topical, as we are only ten days away from our national holiday


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2017)

Theseus said:


> I understand nearly all of this: presumably the word in blue bold means not a fishing boat but a fish maid(!!) and the words in red means 'she clings to him'.



-όπουλος, -οπούλα, -όπουλο is maybe the most important of the suffixes showing the "son/daughter-of" or the "offspring-of":

See for example many Greek surnames: 

Γεωργόπουλος - the son of Γεώργιος

Βασιλόπουλος - the son of Βασίλης, but βασιλόπουλο - the son of a king and βασιλοπούλα - the daughter of a king (the daughter of Βασίλης is Ms. Βασιλοπούλου)

This can extend to animals (κοτόπουλο, tho offspirng of a hen).


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2017)

... and I bet there is a word play hidden in the verse, because ψαροπούλα usually means the fishing boat and not the fisherman's daughter.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 19, 2017)

Ωραίο τραγούδι· κοντά στον Θησέα μαθαίνω κι εγώ για τη σύγχρονη μουσική μας κληρονομιά. Πάντως οι στίχοι όπως παρατίθενται εδώ μοιάζουν να καταγράφηκαν πριν από δεκαετίες, κρίνοντας από κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες της ορθογραφίας, ενώ υπάρχουν και ορισμένες μικροδιαφορές με το τραγούδι όπως ακούγεται στο βίντεο (πέρα από το «κρύβεται», η Βέμπο τραγουδάει όχι «αφήκε εκείνος τη στεριά» αλλά «άφησε», ή έστω «αφήσε» για το μέτρο) που με κάνουν να αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν σύνηθες φαινόμενο οι παραλλαγές των στίχων στα τραγούδια, έστω και σε τέτοιον μικρό βαθμό.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 19, 2017)

Τhanks to all for their help and comments. I have one or two queries: I heard κρύβεται but I entered the version from kithara http://kithara.to/ss.php?id=MTk4ODE2MjI0. Presumably κρύβεται απάνω του means 'she snuggles up to him'. I'll have a go later at translating Παιδιά, της Ελλάδος παιδιά. Thanks for the -όπουλος, -α information, Dr. So it's something like the Turkish -oğlu. 
What does κοντά στον Θησέα mean, Duke: 'near to, close to' doesn't make much sense in English. But, like you, I have noticed the different forms and shifting accents of words. Presumably as you say these are_ metri causa_. I observed but dismissed, perhaps too hastily, the other meaning of ψαροπούλα but the pun didn't seem to work. :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 19, 2017)

Η σημασία εδώ είναι «μαζί με τον Θησέα», «along with Theseus». Ως προς τις παραλλαγές, αναφερόμουν στη διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ π.χ. του «σφίγγεται» και του «κρύβεται»: το μέτρο είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά η λέξη είναι εμφανώς διαφορετική. Μου κίνησε την περιέργεια.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks, Duke. I have met these variations in many songs. It has been pointed out by several colleagues that στίχοι.info has often inaccurate texts. I have found κιθάρα better but many of the versions of songs found there are abbreviated. 
For instance. Κυκλάμινο, κυκλάμινο in several versions has Κυκλαδικό or κυκλαδινό as the first word: certainly wrong & it spoils the plaintive effect of the repetition. 
We should wait for the observations of other colleagues. :)


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2017)

Theseus, I think it's time for you to learn the saying *Κοντά* στο βασιλικό ποτίζεται και η γλάστρα (or: Για χάρη του βασιλικού ...).
The appropriate Lexilogia thread is here.


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2017)

...
κοντά στο νου κι η γνώση


----------



## Theseus (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks, both. I will try and find an English equivalent but apart from Nickel's "a rising tide lifts all boats" [translatum?], I cannot think of a suitable equivalent: perhaps, "give the rich steak and they give the poor crumbs". From a modified reggae song...:down:


----------



## Theseus (Oct 19, 2017)

Perhaps the parable of Dives and Lazarus can give us a helping hand: give the rich man bread and the dog has crumbs.:)


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2017)

Όχι, Δούκα, απλά ο Θησέας ψάχνει να βρει τους στίχουν ονλάιν, συνήθως σε σάιτ με στίχους που πάει ο καθενας και γράφει ό,τι θέλει κι ό,τι θυμάται. Τώρα γιατί άλλα ακούνε κι άλλα γράφουνε δεν ξέρω.
Αν και κανονικά, για να έχει εκπαιδευτικό χαρακτήρα η άσκηση, κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει ο μαθητής να προσπαθεί να καταλάβει τους στίχους χωρίς βοήθεια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2017)

Theseus, a general knowledge note. You might come across some Vembo singing traditional songs with a thick regional accent. They are humorous and the accent is part of the humor. Feel free to listen, but don't attempt a translation. Τhere are whole verses where I think the only person who knows what is being said is Vembo herself.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks, SBE. I'll bear your cautionary advice in mind, should I encounter such songs. I'm working on Παιδιά, της Ελλάδος παιδιά but it is taking time: no difficulties so far. I'll post it tomorrow when I've finished.:)
Ο Επέτειος του «'Οχι» is nearly upon us. It will definitely be done by then.....:lol:


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2017)

Σοφία Βέμπο. _Ζεχρά_ (1938)
Μουσική Μιχάλης Σουγιούλ, στίχοι Αιμίλιος Σαββίδης.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 20, 2017)

A beautiful song with haunting words and music!
One problem of translation. I know what the word means but how to translate it! 

Zehra (Ζεχρά)

Μες στους δρόμους της Βαγδάτης
είδαν τη *κορμοστασιά* της
και ζηλέψανε.
Και μια νύχτα δίχως άστρα
μπήκαν στα ψηλά τα κάστρα
και την κλέψανε.

Έτσι το ’θελε η Τύχη
και η Ζεχρά σε έναν σεΐχη
παραδόθηκε.
Και από τότε στο φεγγάρι
κλαίει κάποιο παλληκάρι
που προδόθηκε.

Ζεχρά,
πίστεψε με, Ζεχρά,
πως πονώ κι υποφέρω
δε σε λησμονώ.
Ζεχρά,
με δυο χείλη ωχρά
τ’όνομά σου προφέρω,
κλαίω και θρηνώ.

Γύρω μου είν’ όλα νεκρά,
σου τ’ορκίζομαι Ζεχρά

Perhaps κορμοστασιά is best rendered 'her poise and beauty':-


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2017)

*κορμοστασιά, η* [kormostasxá] Ο24 : η στάση ενός καλοσχηματισμένου ανθρώπινου σώματος είτε ακίνητου είτε κατά τη βάδιση· το παράστημα: Έχει ωραία ~. [κορμ(ί) -ο- + στάσ(η) -ιά]

Therefore, poise would be appropriate. However, I think the listener is supposed to imagine someone like this: 


Ζεχρά is a rather belated expression of the orientalist craze of the 1920s. And of course the orchestration is full of oriental elements. Whereas in the orchestration of the same piece for Παιδιά της Ελλάδος, the exotic element is toned down and the long intro is gone.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks, SBE, for the translation & the beautiful picture. I only avoided 'poise' on its own because 'they saw her poise' sounded odd. But since poise here clearly means 'graceful and elegant bearing', I am satisfied.:) 
Now to the stirring song:

I couldn't find any renderings at all of this song on YouTube by Sophia Vembo!!
Here is one interpretation:







Μες στους δρόμους τριγυρνάνε
οι μανάδες και κοιτάνε
ν’ αντικρίσουνε, 
τα παιδιά τους π’ ορκιστήκαν
στο σταθμό όταν χωριστήκαν
να νικήσουνε.

Μα για ’κείνους που ’χουν φύγει
και η δόξα τους τυλίγει, 
ας χαιρόμαστε, 
και ποτέ καμιά ας μη κλάψει, 
κάθε πόνο της ας κάψει, 
κι ας ευχόμαστε:

Παιδιά, της Ελλάδος παιδιά, 
που σκληρά πολεμάτε πάνω στα βουνά, 
παιδιά στη γλυκιά Παναγιά
προσευχόμαστε όλες να ’ρθετε ξανά.

Λέω σ’ όσες αγαπούνε
και για κάποιον ξενυχτούνε
και στενάζουνε, 
πως η πίκρα κι η τρεμούλα
σε μια τίμια Ελληνοπούλα, 
δεν ταιριάζουνε.

Ελληνίδες του Ζαλόγγου
και της πόλης και του λόγγου
και Πλακιώτισσες, 
όσο κι αν πικρά πονούμε
υπερήφανα ας πούμε
σαν Σουλιώτισσες.

Παιδιά, της Ελλάδος παιδιά, 
που σκληρά πολεμάτε πάνω στα βουνά, 
παιδιά στη γλυκιά Παναγιά
προσευχόμαστε όλες να ’ρθετε ξανά.

Με της νίκης τα κλαδιά, 
σας προσμένουμε παιδιά

In the streets are wandering
The mothers and are searching
To meet their children who swore an oath
When they separated at the station
To go forth and conquer.

But for those who are gone
Wrapped in glory
Let us rejoice.
And let none of us ever weep
But burn all her heartache
And let us all wish:

Children, children of Greece
Who are fighting a tough fight on the mountains
We pray to the sweet Virgin Mary
We all pray that you, our children, come back again.

And to all those who love
And stay awake for someone
That bitterness and fearfulness 
Do not become a proper daughter of Greece.

Greek Women of Zalongo
From the city and forest:
Women from Plaka
However bitter is our pain,
Let us proudly say,
like the women of Souli:

Children, children of Greece
Who are fighting a tough fight on the mountains
To the sweet Virgin Mary
We all pray, that you, our children, come back again

With the palms of victory
We await you, our children.


,


----------



## Theseus (Oct 21, 2017)

I have at last a Sophia Vembo rendering:-


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2017)

Theseus, I supplied a link in a previous post. It was for this one, which has a small record jump (nothing major). 





I find that most covers, especially recent ones, make it sound like a revolutionary anthem. It is very easy to fall into that trap, because of the theme of the song, whereas Vembo is singing it like the emotionally charged song it is. It is after all about the concerns of those who are waiting for the soldiers' return so it is relevant to any conflict. 
Other wartime songs are more lightweight. Some, like this one have very clever rhyme for example στέλνει ο νέος Ναπολέων/ μεραρχίες πειναλέων. PS the tune is from one of the mock-traditional songs that I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 21, 2017)

Sorry, SBE: I remember it now. In fact, I confused παιδιά της Ελλάδος with Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει.

Των εχθρών τα φουσάτα περάσαν
σαν το Λίβα που καίει τα σπαρτά
με κανόνια τις πόλεις χαλάσαν
μας ανάψαν φωτιές στα χωριά
Μα οι εχθροί μας πια τώρα σκορπίσαν
και ξανάρθε για μας λευτεριά,
για να φτιάξουμε τα όσα γκρεμίσαν
ας κοιτάξουμε τώρα μπροστά


Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει
δεν τη σκιάζει φοβέρα καμιά
μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει
και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά (τραβά, τραβά)
και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά

Νέα δύναμη το έθνος θα πάρει
σαν και πριν να βαδίσουμε εμπρός
κι ο καινούργιος στρατός με καμάρι
θα σταθεί των συνόρων φρουρός
Όλη ορθή μες στον ήλιο προβάλει
και ψηλά το κεφάλι κρατεί
μια πατρίδα πολύ πιο μεγάλη,
μια πατρίδα πολύ πιο τρανή

The ravaging bands of the enemies passed
like the hot wind from Libya that burns the crops;
they destroyed the cities with their cannons
and torched our villages--
But our enemies now have scattered
and freedom is here again
so now we can build everything they ruined
let's look forward now!

Greece never dies
no fright casts its shadow over her
She just rests to take breath for a while
and then strains again to glory
and then strains again to glory.

The people will take new strength
and we will move forward like before
and our new army, proud
will stand guard at the borders 
Standing forward in the the sun
with her head held high
a country much stronger
a country much more mighty.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 21, 2017)

In the above song βάζει ο Ντούτσε τη στολή του, which I've produced a tolerable version of but now am refraining from boring very tolerant colleagues with, can someone explain why Αέρα! became a war cry? There must be some reason. I know it comes from the Greco-Italian War and is said to have been first used in the Albanian mountains. It might sound to the Italians like "a guerra!" [now there's the start of an urban myth!]:):)


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2017)

Οr it might sound like hurrah.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2017)

...
As usual, we have a thread for that, too: *Η πολεμική ιαχή "Αέρα!" *


----------

